# Saddle size



## Gaited4Life

I have noticed a lot of saddle makers only make up to size 17? May I ask what size saddle you larger riders are using? Pictures? Will a 17 work for me? 

In particular like Julie Goodnights trail/gaited saddle. 

I am 260# and 5'7"


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Charts are showing an 18" seat on Western Saddles for the specs you posted.

One reason 17" Seat are the maximum size as standard is because of the length of the bar in the Saddle Tree, if the bar is long enough to accommodate an 18" seat, care must be used in selecting a Horse with a long enough back, too long a bar on a Horse and too much pressure is put on ribs that are not designed for such weights/pressures.

Going custom means someone will be talking to a semi or custom saddle maker, this insure both the rider and the horse will be happy.

I would suggest a Saddle with an A-fork or Wade type Swell as the narrow fronts offer a touch more thigh room also.


.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

I ride in a 19" 36cm Duett saddle - my mare has a short back (too short to accomodate a traditional western saddle, much to my dismay as I would love to try cattle penning with her and don't trust myself to stay in the Duett!) and it is not too long for her.


----------



## Gaited4Life

I can't do a English saddle. I may have to go with a tucker saddle as they at least have a 18-18 1/2".


----------



## iridehorses

Tucker saddles run smaller then standard saddles due to the padding. An 18" in a Tucker is more like a 16 1/2 or 17 in a regular saddle.


----------



## Gaited4Life

iridehorses said:


> Tucker saddles run smaller then standard saddles due to the padding. An 18" in a Tucker is more like a 16 1/2 or 17 in a regular saddle.


Strange since their size chart puts me at that size?


----------



## iridehorses

Just passing along what my local Tucker dealer told me when I was looking at them a few years ago.


----------



## yadlim

OK - I am 300lbs 5'7", and my 17" Circle Y Park and Trail is actually a bit big. 

For several years we had an 18" custom saddle for my husband, but it took a really really big horse to use it on - actually the only horse I ever owned who fit it was a full draft. She was an 18.3 hand Shire and it fit her perfectly. I bought it used and it was made for a QH??? Ok, but like I said, it was just huge.

Look at the 17" saddles and give them a try, you might be surprised. 

(This one is for sale as it no longer fits my horse...)


----------



## Gaited4Life

How much for saddle? And what size is it? I will have to try a 17" in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre

I'm about 300 lbs too and 5'5". My western saddle is a 17 inch Lady Flex Trail Fabtron. English is a 19 inch Dover Circuit Elite XC.


----------



## Country Woman

I am 5 '6'' and 184 
I tried a 17'' Wintec but a 16 works too


----------



## Gaited4Life

Any pics of riders using 17" western saddles?


----------



## BurningAmber520

Wish I could help! I know very little about western! I'm 290# 6'0 and ride in a 19" Beval Natural english saddle


----------



## Gaited4Life

Anyone use a hornless western saddle?


----------



## callidorre

Me in my 17 inch Fabtron over two years ago on Kaiba. You're probably looking for pictures from the side, but I looked through everything and couldn't find any. I've ridden in my western saddle once this year that I remember. Lol. I've got a lot more english pictures than western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre

Ok here's one more picture. It's still not from the side but you can see the back. I think it's even older than the other picture. Anyways, my saddle has a high cantle because it's a trail saddle. So, I'm kind of settled into a deep-ish seat.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dnparker

I'm 5'3" & 218# & I ride in a Big Horn 16". It all depends on the individual saddle unfortunately. I'm also trying to find a new saddle & it's been hard to get one that my mare & I both like.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

I'm trying to get a picture to upload for you. The saddle I'm on in this picture measures as a 16" but its a SMALL 16". It actually fits more like a 15", sits on top and no back to it at all. In this picture I'm still 5'5" and 270 lbs. (260 now..) I just got a Dakota 16" saddle and it feels SO much better and roomier. I think I would like a 17" better but I don't want to go bigger, I want to lose weight.  Ignore the HORRIBLE face I'm making. hah


----------



## Shapes

I have an 18 1/2 Tucker model 159 Endurance saddle and love it-very comfortable. I am 5'8" and 265#s and pear shaped. Looking for an English saddle to fit me now.


----------



## iridehorses

Gunnerssugarbar, There is no way in the world that the saddle you are in or any 16" fits you. You may be able to get in it but it isn't good for you or your horse. I'm 5'10, weigh 195lb and ride in a 17" high back ranch saddle. 

You need to be able to put your fist between your tummy and the saddle horn as well as space between your bum and the cantle for the saddle to fit properly.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

iridehorses said:


> Gunnerssugarbar, There is no way in the world that the saddle you are in or any 16" fits you. You may be able to get in it but it isn't good for you or your horse. I'm 5'10, weigh 195lb and ride in a 17" high back ranch saddle.
> 
> You need to be able to put your fist between your tummy and the saddle horn as well as space between your bum and the cantle for the saddle to fit properly.



Wow...... I honestly have no words for how rude this sounds and it's like being called a fatty again like in middle school. THAT saddle in that picture, I do not have anymore. In case you failed to read that part. The 16" dakota I have does fit much better and was GIVEN to me.... You ride in what you have. There is a stream of ugly thoughts going through my head because I honestly don't recall asking for advice on how to fit in a saddle. OH and I'm also 15 lbs lighter than in this picture and losing. Would I like a bigger saddle.... sure... but I don't have $500+ to shell out for one.


----------



## Shapes

Wow, glad I did not post a photo. Riding to get in better shape so not a pretty sight right now, but was hoping for support on this forum not criticism. Congrats on your weight loss and keep on riding!


----------



## iridehorses

Sorry if it came off as rude but it is the truth. It isn't a commentary on you, as you seem to have taken it, but a simple fact that the saddle doesn't fit you. If I were to sit in a 15" saddle, it would not fit me even though I could get into it. I am not criticizing your weight, just the fact that you are in the wrong saddle.

You said that you just got a Dakota in 16", you could have gotten a 17" instead. It doesn't have to be new, just the better size for you and your horse. With an improper fitting saddle, you are putting undue pressure on your horse's back by not spreading out the pressure over a greater area. Just because I may have a 15" saddle, doesn't mean that I can justify using it. I would trade or sell it to get the right size.

This is in no way a commentary on you, only your choice of saddle size. Your self esteem problem should not override proper fit. I wear 36" waist jeans, for me to say I have a 34" jean would be improper even if I could zip them up. I am what I am and I wear what fits, not what I'd like to say fits. While you didn't ask for a commentary on how you fit in a saddle, to let it stand would be condone an improper fit and someone else my think that it is OK to get into a smaller saddle then they need.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

What part of "it was given to me" do you not understand. I didn't have a size choice just someone helping me out to find a better saddle. You know nothing about me. Nothing at all so don't presume to. I'm done because apparently some people take being anonymous online to the point of not caring about other people's feelings. Go live with your conscious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

You also obviously only looked at the picture because I did not condone an improper fit. Learn to read.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Gunn, I don't think Iride meant to be rude in anyway. I ride in a 16 inch Dakota and I'm 125 pounds and 5'2. I fit in a 15 but not properly. The saddle you pictured did not fit but please don't take offense to it. Iride was just tryin to make a point, not be rude. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

Hahah READ people. I don't have that saddle anymore.I don't care how she meant it. Sometimes you have to ride in what you have. 

Wow. Wow wow wow. Wow. Try to help someone eve tell them that a 17" would be better and I get beat up. Who would have thought coming to a plus size forum where everyone is a little self conscious and get completely beat up on something I really have no choice in on the matter. Feeding my horse properly is more important than buying another saddle. I vowed a long time ago to not let strangers make me cry again well congrats...... Peace out 

OP. good luck honey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

No one is beating you up, so plead read 

We are just saying. No body is attacking you. I think you might just be being a tad over sensitive. Nobody is attacking you what so ever. -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Gunners please, you seriously need to take a chill pill there, JEESH, I have seen several people of all shapes and sizes get called out for having a saddle that doesn't suit them, including me for trying to fit a large backside into a 17"English saddle. 

It doesn't matter if it was on loan or whatever, the fact is that you posted a pic and it shows a mismatch between rider and saddle, that is not an attack it is a fact.

Me in 17"English, my excuse, it was my go to saddle that I feel safest on, and it fits Willow, but after taking a look with the benefit of some advice, I don't ride in it any more










19"English


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

Yeah this was so 5 days ago. Not on my agenda of caring anymore. Got way too much going on in my life to even think about this thread. I don't take chill pills.... I move on with life. It's too short to keep upset about people who don't know me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

Not knowing you has nothing to do with anything in this thread except in you head. I pointed out a problem - period. It has nothing to do with you personally. You may be the nicest person on the forum, but that has nothing to do with a saddle that doesn't fit and your insistence that a 16" is the proper size.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

Last time, I did not insist a 16" fits. I DO insist the new one fits better and it's all I have right now. I spoke to my trainer about all this and she assures me i am not harming my horse and that even though not a perfect fit it will work until i am able to get a bigger one if I want. I DID insist that the OP would do better in a bigger one. I don't understand why this is so difficult for anyone to grasp. Like you said its only what you read and apparently you don't. This has nothing to do with knowing me personally but it does have to do with me worrying my time with actual real people in my life, not online people who let the fact that they do remain anonymous allows them to be ruder than they would to someone's face. I would rather deal with actual people. I'm smart, have been through a lot in my life that could be an asset to young ones here and have a lot to offer this forum but I've been asked to have my account removed because I don't have time for this. Good luck everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Gunnerssugarbar said:


> I'm smart, have been through a lot in my life that could be an asset to young ones here and have a lot to offer this forum but I've been asked to have my account removed because I don't have time for this. Good luck everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW storm in a tea cup, if you want to move on that is your choice, mybe it's best because I think that you have read things here that were never meant, and the ride is often rougher than this.

Good luck, I hope you stick around, but if not I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Golden Horse

Gunnerssugarbar said:


> Yeah this was so 5 days ago. Not on my agenda of caring anymore. Got way too much going on in my life to even think about this thread. I don't take chill pills.... I move on with life. It's too short to keep upset about people who don't know me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Whispers* If you don't care you wouldn't of come back. just saying:wink:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I honestly thing you're way over reacting. Take a pill and a deep breathe. If you're all herky jerky about this just wait til you see an actual brawl. No need for the 'I've been through alot in my life' line cause we all have. Your outside problems have nothing to do about your post about the saddle fitting. And exactly as golden stated, if you didn't care then you wouldn't have posted back. Maybe you are just a bit too sensitive for some helpful constructive critisim. We're all just tryingto help, sorry if you can't handle it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina

I have a 13" saddle that was GIVEN to me... you won't find me riding in it! For grins and giggles we tossed it on a saddle stand and while I can put my butt inside, it certainly doesn't "fit" me. If I want to ride Western, I go next door and borrow a 14.5" saddle. 

It is absurd to think that just because you were gifted with an item that it's ok to use it. 

When I accidentally mooshed myself into my 11yr old's jeans yesterday, I didn't wear them. Due to medical problems, I am very tiny and very thin but irregardless, a girls size 10 jeans even though they did button up, do not fit me!


----------



## apachiedragon

Agreed, Del. I had to hop on my daughter's bratty pony the other day and could squeeze my backside into her 15" english long enough to provide a correction, but no way would I use that saddle for myself. I use a 17" english, am 5'3" and 165ish. 

The reason you shouldn't cram yourself into a too-small saddle, even if it's all you have, is because it CAN be bad for your horse. It creates pressure points on their back, from distributing the weight over a too small area, and can definitely cause damage from bruising to worse. You would be better to ride bareback than ride in a too-small saddle. That's not rude, thats fact.


----------



## AlexS

Holy over reaction. 

It doesn't matter what anyone size is, if the saddle doesn't fit - it doesn't fit. I don't think it's rude to say that at all.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I currently own three saddles. Had 4 a month ago. I don't use any of them because they don't fit myself or Ronan properly - including the new saddle I just bought a month ago. I'm on the hunt for a new saddle that works for both of us.


----------



## tinyliny

Any chance we could move on now?


----------



## nykole360

Hi I'm new to the forums. I'm not a rider, but my daughter has horsefever. Anyway, my little minion is 5'2"ish about 185-190lbs and I need to find a saddle for her. Currently she is riding a 17" Crosby prix des nations that belongs to her trainer. Her trainer is saying a 17.5" or an 18" will fit her, but they look so small. If someone will tell me how to post pics from my cell I will. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

That sounds about right actually nykole360. Without getting too technical, a good rule of thumb with english saddles is when you are sitting in the deepest part of the seat, you want a handspan between your tush and the back edge. You also want to be sure that you get a saddle that puts her knee on the knee roll if it has one, or centered on the flap. Shorter legs actually make that the trickier part of the fitting. You probably need to stay away from anything with a long flap or a forward flap. The easiest thing is to go to a tack shop that has sample saddles, or consignment saddles, and have her sit in them to get a feel for what is right. You could likely get some help from the staff in that regards as well.


----------



## Delfina

A saddle isn't something you can buy as a gift, your child will need to try them out because a 17.5 in one brand can feel very different than a 17.5 in another. I normally ride in a 16.5 but the saddle I am saving for is a 17, the 16.5 in that brand was a tad too small. 

I tried probably 15 saddles the last time I was shopping? Finding a saddle that fits your horse AND you can be tricky and a good saddle fitter is invaluable.


----------



## nykole360

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should've mentioned that she is getting the same saddle her trainer has, Crosby prix des nations, but just needs a bigger size. It sounds like I should just give a picture of the saddle for Christmas, and then take her to buy it afterwords. Just to be sure it fits right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina

That would be best. Saddle fitting is such a personal thing and you wouldn't want to spend a fortune and discover it's not quite right. 

I'm the same height as your daughter but because I am so finely built and whatever height I have is in my torso, not legs I use a 16.5 or a 17 in a few styles. Basically a saddle designed for a teenager!


----------



## Dustbunny

At one time I was larger but am down to about Cowgirls Boots size. I ride in a 16" Tucker Plantation and it fits me perfectly. But more importantly it fits my horse. I want to be comfortable but the one I have most concern for is my horse. She needs to not suffer discomfort just so I can take my fanny for a ride. Whatever the size of the rider that saddle needs to fit the horse, no matter if you paid $3000 for the thing or got it for free.


----------

